# The Graphic Novel vs the Illustrated Novel



## MJ Preston (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, that title might have enticed a few of you to come check out what I was talking about. To tell you the truth I am not really sure myself, but here goes. I just sent the third draft of my novel out for binding which will then go through a hard copy read before I do a final rewrite and start groveling to the community of agents to represent me.

While I am taking a break from my novel I dusted off a rather long short story and said to myself. "Self, this could make a cool graphic novel."

"You're absolutely right," I reply and add. " -pure geniius Mark. Bravo! Bravo!"

So off I go and take a look at a graphic novel and suddenly realize graphic novels are just fancy comic books. So now I realize it is not a graphic novel I want to write, but an illustrated novella. It is my intention to do the whole thing with Scribus after reading a thread here on WF.

"So what am I spouting off about," you ask. "Just go and do it and quit yapping."

Well I wanted to ask if anyone has done this sort of thing before and if there are any recommendations or pointers anyone can offer. I am doing this purely for pleasure at this point so I am interested in any and all feedback outside publishing recommendations.

Any ideas?

M


----------



## Mike (Sep 29, 2010)

I am currently writing an illustrated young adult book. It features an illustration at the end of every chapter. It's a bit old school to do it this way.

How do you plan to illustrate your story? If the words and pictures are independent of each other, and the illustrations only aim to highlight the cool parts of the story, then I would illustrate it sparingly. If the words/pictures are so intertwined that you need both to tell the story, I would think about turning it into a graphic novel or seperating the two into more distinct life forms.


----------



## PageOfCups (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't mean to seem like a ***** when I ask this, but what did you think a graphic novel was before you came to that realisation?

For the most part graphic novels were originally published as comic books in separate issues. A graphic novel, or a collection of them, is just one story arc put together in a sturdier less space consuming format (if it's a trade and not a hardback). Like Niel Gaiman's Sandman. That was originaly printed as an ordinary comic and then when it proved to be popular enough gathered together. It's how comic publishers milk fans for more money and how fans replace lost issues or catch up on a franchise.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Sep 29, 2010)

A graphic novel is a pretty broad concept. It does involve comics, but in this case usually refers to more artistic work. I've never heard anyone call Archie a graphic novel. But it also involves any heavily illustrated novel where the text and imagery interacts. Simply saying "illustrated novel" can refer to any book with the occasional picture in it. The graphic novel often has the two elements flow together, occupying the same space and emphasizing each other. The comic book is one way to do it, but it's also the simplest. Other methods are less rigid and allow for some really interesting ideas.

I myself have worked with this medium and find it very interesting. I had a lot of fun planning the layout of every page to give both text and illustrations the right emphasis. The question is, how much weight do you want to allow the artwork to have? It  will undoubtedly receive the same attention as the written work, and should be of the same quality.

I suggest that if you are interested, you don't need to fall into either illustrated book or comic, and it's a whole new challenge on its own to make your written words actually interact with illustrations and the space on the page.


----------



## garza (Sep 29, 2010)

WolfieReveles - Aside from fiction, how well do you think the concept works for basic instructional material? I'm thinking of subjects such as 'Managing an Organic Garden' or 'Establishing and Maintaining a Healthy California Redworm Colony'. These would not be intended for young children but for adolescents and adults 12 and over. Can you point me to some examples of the genre being used in this way?


----------



## WolfieReveles (Sep 29, 2010)

A nice example of a dynamic and original approach to the graphic novel is _Kabuki _by _David Mack_. In Kabuki he plays with composition in a way that envelops the reader. You find your eyes being drawn back and forth between images and text in a natural way, rather then the stiff layout of panels in a comic book. Seeing as the modern teenager has a very short attention span this is also a good way too keep them focused. Now, the average graphic novel focuses heavily on image, perhaps 80%, but that doesn't mean it has to be that way. The more graphic the actual text is, the better, and if it can become part of the artwork it can use up as much space as desired. 

For educational material perhaps the following panels can give you some inspiration: 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_owOIcuY21Gc/Sx2l2JZ_qfI/AAAAAAAABxk/qKPKQxHQn4A/s640/10+copy.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_owOIcuY21Gc/Sx2tl-gacGI/AAAAAAAAByU/0gPQ2ZciE-I/s640/18+copy.jpg

How ever Kabuki manages a variety of styles, as you can see below:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_owOIcuY21Gc/Sx2tQbGQIoI/AAAAAAAABx8/ax_i-k8DGDE/s640/pg_25+copy.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/airearan/artes/alchemy5.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_owOIcuY21...AABws/SDyGHOm4MBI/s640/selfportrait4+copy.jpg
http://www.cincinnatilibrary.org/news/2005/comic2.gif


----------



## garza (Sep 29, 2010)

WolfieReveles - Thank you. I looked at all those panels and every one gave me ideas. Old fossils like me need you young fellows to help us keep up with new ways of doing what we want to do.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Sep 29, 2010)

The even the oldest can avoid fossilization by staying open to new ideas


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 29, 2010)

Mike said:


> I am currently writing an illustrated young adult book. It features an illustration at the end of every chapter. It's a bit old school to do it this way.
> 
> How do you plan to illustrate your story? If the words and pictures are independent of each other, and the illustrations only aim to highlight the cool parts of the story, then I would illustrate it sparingly. If the words/pictures are so intertwined that you need both to tell the story, I would think about turning it into a graphic novel or seperating the two into more distinct life forms.


 
Well, it is more of a novella and I intend on completing the story than taking a run at illustrating it. I would like both mediums to compliment each other.



PageOfCups said:


> I don't mean to seem like a ***** when I ask this, but what did you think a graphic novel was before you came to that realisation?


 
In all honesty I thought a graphic novel was a heavily illustrated novel. Stephen Kings Dark Tower Series was what I was thinking, but with far more illustrations, but being a bit of a stick in the mud square peg I found out different after actually taking a look at one. And by the way, I didn't think you were being a ****** at all. 



WolfieReveles said:


> A graphic novel is a pretty broad concept. It does involve comics, but in this case usually refers to more artistic work. I've never heard anyone call Archie a graphic novel. But it also involves any heavily illustrated novel where the text and imagery interacts. Simply saying "illustrated novel" can refer to any book with the occasional picture in it. The graphic novel often has the two elements flow together, occupying the same space and emphasizing each other. The comic book is one way to do it, but it's also the simplest. Other methods are less rigid and allow for some really interesting ideas.
> 
> I myself have worked with this medium and find it very interesting. I had a lot of fun planning the layout of every page to give both text and illustrations the right emphasis. The question is, how much weight do you want to allow the artwork to have? It  will undoubtedly receive the same attention as the written work, and should be of the same quality.
> 
> I suggest that if you are interested, you don't need to fall into either illustrated book or comic, and it's a whole new challenge on its own to make your written words actually interact with illustrations and the space on the page.


 

You may be right.

While writing my novel I did a lot of artwork to use as inspiration. I would create a character in word and say to myself. "What does this guy look like?" What I ended up with were about 30 or forty pictures with nowhere to go.

So I intend on completing the story and once I am happy I will illustrate it. Possibly, I will do some of the work along the way.

I'll keep you posted
Mark


----------



## curious (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm also asking myself the graphic novel/illustrated novel question. But, which one do you think is easier to sell?

As far as I know, there are more agents willing to represent your illustrated novel, and I guess that means a wider market. But it's also true that graphic novels are getting popular and "reading" is becoming obsolete (specially among my target audience, young people).

What do you think?


----------



## Leyline (Mar 9, 2011)

MJ --

One of my yet un-realized dreams is a collection of my short stories, profusely illustrated. So, I wish you luck. If that sample is the art style you intend to go for, I think you'll end up with an evocative mix. Very noir, but with a more disturbing realism. That would lend itself to a variety of interesting styles. I've always felt illustrations really enhanced the experience, especially if the illustrators carefully chose their scenes and subjects. I'd look forward to seeing a sample of this.


----------



## MJ Preston (Mar 9, 2011)

Leyline said:


> MJ --
> 
> One of my yet un-realized dreams is a collection of my short stories, profusely illustrated. So, I wish you luck. If that sample is the art style you intend to go for, I think you'll end up with an evocative mix. Very noir, but with a more disturbing realism. That would lend itself to a variety of interesting styles. I've always felt illustrations really enhanced the experience, especially if the illustrators carefully chose their scenes and subjects. I'd look forward to seeing a sample of this.



I ended up creating a coffee table style book on my website as an accompanyment to the actual novel. You can view it here THE DARK GALLERY


----------



## Leyline (Mar 10, 2011)

MJ Preston said:


> I ended up creating a coffee table style book on my website as an accompanyment to the actual novel. You can view it here THE DARK GALLERY


 
Hey, I'm about 14 pages into the galleries, and really enjoying the show. Powerful work, and I especially like the subtle surreality your manipulations give the character portraits.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Mark, I want to do a graphic novel based around a screenplay I have. A GN is basically a movie director's storyboard which easily lends to scripts as they're almost in the right format. I think? Find an artist first?


----------



## Custard (Mar 10, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE graphic novels but as it turns out I cant put my imagination into the picture that I want. As soon as I draw something that I can see I can copy it almost perfectly. My own book was intended to be a graphic novel...... is it possible to hire someone to draw it for you?


----------



## MJ Preston (Mar 10, 2011)

Leyline said:


> Hey, I'm about 14 pages into the galleries, and really enjoying the show. Powerful work, and I especially like the subtle surreality your manipulations give the character portraits.



Thank you Leyline. All that work isn't worth much if it isn't seen by someone.



mockingbird said:


> Hi Mark, I want to do a graphic novel based around a screenplay I have. A GN is basically a movie director's storyboard which easily lends to scripts as they're almost in the right format. I think? Find an artist first?


 
I would tend to agree. I suppose the issue is whether or not your artistic side extends to visual creation.



Custard said:


> I absolutely LOVE graphic novels but as it turns out I cant put my imagination into the picture that I want. As soon as I draw something that I can see I can copy it almost perfectly. My own book was intended to be a graphic novel...... is it possible to hire someone to draw it for you?


 
Yes there are lots of artists online who will do this sort of work. Artists who make my stuff look quite amateurish. Send me a pm and I'll send you a link.


----------



## Custard (Mar 11, 2011)

This really isnt connected but how do I say this........ whats a PM? (come on this is the first time I joined a forum T_T )


----------



## MJ Preston (Mar 11, 2011)

Click on the name of the person you want to talk to and send *P*rivate *M*essage.


----------



## PageOfCups (Mar 16, 2011)

That depends on how much money you've got and how you intend to sell it.

If you're going to send it off to a comic book publisher, say Dark Horse or Image, then you should read their submission guidlines. Most of them want an artist _or_ a script writer, not someone that does both. Dark Horse want pannel by pannel description along with the dialogue in a script format, other publishers are less strict. If you want to see an example of one of the looser script styles then google "Arkham Asylum Grant Morrison script", that should get you some results.

Unless it's a very small publisher they'll have in house artists to illustrate it, but don't expect to have a huge amount of input in the art other than the description you provide, though once again this will vary from publisher to publisher and artist to artist.


----------

